

Nate Silver, data, and storytelling - vishalzone2002
http://features.blogs.fortune.cnn.com/2013/07/24/nate-silver-data-and-storytelling/

======
boh
For this article why is CNN using a picture titled "nate silver
fivethrityeight monster"

